# [SOLVED] BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

THIS IS DRIVING ME BALLISTIC!!!!

I've just gotten just cause 2 and Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl and it will always freeze within 5mins - 1 hour of game play. When it freezes the screen is stuck on a still image and I cannot do anything. I have to force a shut-down by holding the power button. I've been searching and searching for a solution for this and nothing has worked.

I've updated my drivers to the newest.
I have the latest Direct X 11 
My GPU temp is fine 50-55 degrees Celsius
CPU is fine at 30-35 degrees Celsius
I've reinstalled the games 3 times.
I've run it as an administrator.
I've cleaned my registry
Disabled CUDA on the game launcher in Nvidia control panel
Have DirectX 9c 

NOTHING WORKS.

This is a BRAND NEW computer. Every single part has never been used before.

My specs:

C Drive: 128 gb SSD

D Drive: 1TB HDD (games are stored here)

GPU: GTX 580 (Stock settings)

CPU: i7 2600k @ 3.4 GHZ (Stock)

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL

Motherboard: Asus maximus IV LGA 1155

PSU: 850W corsair

Heatsink: Noctua D14

Case: FT02 

Windows 7 64bit SP 1

And the funny thing is, I was able to play Mount and Blade: With fire and sword without any crashes... don't know if this means anything.

If anyone can help... I'd be thankful beyond words... I've tried so long with no positive results. You guys are my last hope! :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Try disabling Nvidia 3D vision

Start/All Programs/NVIDIA Corporation/3D Vision/Disable 3D Vision Discover


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

You mean this right? 

It did not work, unfortunately. :sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Lets see the voltages(12v, 5v, 3.3v) and Temps (Motherboard, CPU, GPU, Hard drive) 
from both before and during the freezing.

HW Monitor may be the best choice for this D/L and run lets see what it's reporting.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Here it is.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Leave`HW Monitor run in the back ground and play the game lets see what you get, those numbers look good.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Ok. I will try this now.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Since I do not know when the game will freeze, and when It does I am forced to do a forced shut-down, I alt tabbed out of the game at intervals and took pictures of the data. I am uploading the last 3 shots. The file name specifies their time.

The game crashed at 23 minutes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

I'm not seeing anything unusual with temps or voltages.
In fact the temps are good for 2nd gen i series.

Do you have all game patches applied?


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Yes I do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

I would probably try installing Windows on the 1t drive just to ensure it's not the SSD acting up. You could set up a separate partition, to avoid messing with the current install just unhook the ssd and run the windows install disk to add a partition to the 1t drive.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Thats an excellent Idea. Due to my personal circumstances it will probably be a few days before this can happen.... So I'll just bump the thread when I return. I thank you very much for your assistance and persistence. :grin:

Also, is this a known issues for SSDs to cause this kind of thing on windows? How did you come to this decision? Just curious

PS. 

Since this will probably take a while to get started on, do you have any other ideas I can try out before putting windows on the other HDD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

I don't know what SSD drive you have but have seen SSD drives act up when in use after awhile, just about all brands have had 1 issue or another some are fixed with a firmware flash others by replacing but we are getting ahead of curve first we need to isolate the problem.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Alright. 

FYI its a Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

I have the 64 gig version of that drive in a desktop, that I don't use as much as I should but so far haven't had any problems with it though I do remember reading right after I installed it about some failures.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

I forgot to mention my entire OS is on that SSD. I looked up some stuff on google and some people with the P67 chipset were having similar issues. 

I think you are probably right about the SSD being the cause but only time will tell.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Have you been running the TRIM command regularly on the SSD? if you do not do so it will cause your SSD to function improperly and eventually degrade into nothing.

Click on Start > Type "CMD.exe" in Search box > Right click on "CMD" and select "Run as Administrator"

In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:_ fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0_


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

TRIM?

No, I have not. I tried entering it in CMD but it says "TRIM" is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file

oh dear, nothing is turning out right for me these days.... :sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*



VidyaGames said:


> TRIM?
> 
> No, I have not. I tried entering it in CMD but it says "TRIM" is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
> 
> oh dear, nothing is turning out right for me these days.... :sigh:





-WOLF- said:


> Have you been running the TRIM command regularly on the SSD? if you do not do so it will cause your SSD to function improperly and eventually degrade into nothing.
> 
> Click on Start > Type "CMD.exe" in Search box > Right click on "CMD" and select "Run as Administrator"
> 
> In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:_ fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0_


Re-read the instructions, what I said will enable TRIM for you


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Ok, I re-installed windows on the 1TB HDD C drive and used SSD as the D drive (didn't install anything on D drive).

The game still froze in the exact same way.

@WOLF, I read your instructions again and checked that TRIM was already on.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

now that you know that the SSD is not the problem let's check the RAM
remove one RAM stick and keep the other
play a game and see what happens
try to switch RAM sticks (try each one separately)


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

I removed one ram stick and the game still froze. When I swapped the other in to test it, the computer wouldnt boot properly.... now even with both RAM in the correct slots the computer turns on but the screen stays blank.......


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Try using 2gb Memory modules. Some 4gb sticks are known to give issues. If your PC doesn't even boot after changing Ram then it could be faulty Ram or not firmly attached, or the 4gb sticks are acting up. Maybe one of your ram slots is faulty too. First try a 2gb module to rule the 4gb out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

If you have not already remove the second stick you swapped in and put the first stick you tested in the slot closest to the CPU.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

@wrench97 I already did that; same result. Thanks for the advice though.

@johnny, I'll try this thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Remove and reinstall the video card make sure the auxiliary video card power plugs are fully seated.

Make sure the ram is aligned with the slot correctly and fully seated do not rely solely on the clips that it's seated.


----------



## VidyaGames (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Fixed the computer, It was indeed the ram. Ordered a different type that was made specifically for p67 and not just "compatible with p67". Been running for 3 days with no freezes/crashes.

Thank you for your efforts gentlemen, I am very very grateful.

If any of my friends have tech problems I will recommend this site with great emphasis.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: BRAND NEW Gaming PC keeps freezing during gameplay!*

Good to hear it. Sometimes the label wrong. 

Please mark this thread as 'solved' under 'thread tools'.


----------

